# Final Bush Speech at 5 PM PST



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The final Bush speech will be at 5 PM PST. It is supposed to be only about 10 or 15 minutes long so it should not frak up prime time very much.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Crap, I hope this didn't mess up the NBC Nightly News.. but at least I guess I can get a podcast.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

The premiere of Bones will be postponed to next week.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why dont they pick boring times like saturdays to do this? Adding 15 min to everything is PITA.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

newsposter said:


> why dont they pick boring times like saturdays to do this? Adding 15 min to everything is PITA.


preempt some 3am infomercials works for me...


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Only CBS is going to bump shows by 15 mins. NBC, FOX and ABC will join repeats in progress.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7917


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Should be a Really Big Shoe (I mean show), oh never mind !

Four more DAYS!!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6629438.html



> CBS isn't letting President George W. Bush's farewell TV address cut into its prime time schedule, particularly since that includes William Peterson's much-promoted final episode on CSI.
> 
> CBS said Wednesday that it would air the lineup in its entirety Jan. 15 following the president's 15-minute speech at 8 p.m.
> 
> That means CSI won't start until 9:15, CBS let everybody know in a programming advisory. The night starts off--well, after the president--with a repeat of the episode that introduces Peterson's replacement, Laurence Fishburne.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Southcross said:


> preempt some 3am infomercials works for me...


taking away shamwow and slap chop time is unacceptable


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

newsposter said:


> taking away shamwow and slap chop time is unacceptable


can we agree on loosing 15mins of P90X then?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The changes have shown up in the Tribune data now for NBC, CBS, and FOX.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good. This shouldn't mess too many people up. For one thing, us West Coasters will miss a little local news and that is all.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Best laid plans. Keep an eye on this. If W decides to talk longer or says something remarkable (planned or unplanned) which the talking heads believe must be analyzed in depth, all bets are off.

Unlikely, but not impossible.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm glad I have a TiVo S3 with 2 cablecards and a two tuner FiOS HD DVR. I padded my 8:00 and 10:00 shows on the TiVo, and moved my 9:00 recordings to the FiOS box, and padded them.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

JYoung said:


> The changes have shown up in the Tribune data now for NBC, CBS, and FOX.


I added an extra 15 minutes to that just to be sure...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I see a 15-minute episode of My Name Is Earl on NBC and a 15-minute episode of Scrubs on ABC at 8:15 eastern. Are they planning on joining those in progress or what? I don't watch Earl and Scrubs is the first of the two back-to-back repeats from Tuesday night which I already have, but still, I'm curious. Maybe they're going to join those in progress whenever the speech ends and start the 8:30 stuff on time no matter what.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

At least a new episode of Supernatural will be uneffected.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)




----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

This is what happened here:

TiVo, set to record This Old House, New Yankee Workshop, Ask This Old House from WTVS. Guide data showed that and recorded them as directed. WTVS aired: Bush speech (in SD on the HD channel), plus commentary until 8:30, then TOH ( instead of NYW), then ATOH at the normal time.

Also of note, WDIV played the old episode of Earl first, cutoff by the speech, then the new one second. KING (which I also get), played the new episode of Earl first, the old one second.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It did not affect California in the least to my knowledge. The speech went a neat 15 minutes, almost exactly. I suspect the talking heads were more interested in the airline accident that ended so well.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Did anyone else have a problem with padding CSI? Both my parents and I padded our CSI that was scheduled at 9:15 just in case. We have a season pass on our respective HD channels. When we went to watch it - it had recorded the SD channel. All we did was go into the entry in the To-Do list and padded it - and it switched which channel it recorded on. My parents have a TiVo HD and I have a Series 3.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You sure it didn't record from the HD channel in SD? I've noticed that sometimes the locals forget to flip a switch and what should be HD goes out in 4:3 SD, particularly after a block of local ads.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

That was my first thought, but we checked the program detail and it recorded the SD channel.


----------

